# Kayak Spearfishing



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Pics from our 9/25 trip in search of grouper. The dive site was a bit less than a mile kayak from our put-out point. It took us about 20 minutes to the dive site, anchored up, and in the water we went. At first, there were no grouper to be seen so we targeted some of the other species around. I shot a small, sandwich sized black snapper, then had my sights on a barely-legal bar jack that was interested in my kill. I have been wanting to shoot a bar jack to try smoking the meat and making a fish dip out of it. Anybody had any experience with this method? I digress... I made a terrible shot on him, missed a fish that i could have poked with the end of my spear:furious: and he was never to be seen again. We went back to the kayaks to drop our fish in the boat and go down the anchor line to retrieve the anchors that we had wrapped around part of the structure. (there were many parts to the structure and we could not find home base underwater). We decided to take our guns down with us and check that structure one more time. I could see a large back and tail of a legal grouper. I motioned to my buddy :thumbsup: so he could go around and get a sight on it. He scared it out of my side and that was the end of him. He measured at 24". All in all, an awesome day, not bad for a $5 air tank and free kayak rental from UWF. We are already planning to go to some deeper sites via kayak when the weather is more cooperative.


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice report! I've seen you around campus and next time I see ya I'll say hi. Do you ever free dive some shallower spots? I just picked up a gun and have been wanting to try it out but am not SCUBA certified...


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I do on occasion. This spot is shallow enough to freedive, its about 30 feet. There are also two spots I have in mind to kayak spearfish that you may be able to hold your breath. One is 25, the other 45-55.


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job! And in the bay too. That's good stuff.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

aquatic argobull said:


> I have been wanting to shoot a bar jack to try smoking the meat and making a fish dip out of it. Anybody had any experience with this method?


We smoke a lot of almaco jacks and amberjacks for dip. It's awesome!


----------



## NATER (Jan 31, 2009)

It was definitely a cheap successful day out on the water. Looking forward to getting back out there:thumbup:


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow, good job!
I don't think I would want to dive from a yak tho.


----------



## DropB (Feb 4, 2011)

if you got the access to yaks and you ever need another shooter let me know. gott all my gear and multiple guns and what nots.

i usually hit the deeper spots but im always down to put fish on the table.


----------

